
So some people will pay for a subscription to a news site. How about two? Three? - kawera
http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/11/so-some-people-will-pay-for-a-subscription-to-a-news-site-how-about-two-three/
======
mockindignant
I currently pay money to Ars Technica, Wired and kottke.

I would pay money to The NY Times but the last time I did, they required me to
call to cancel and it felt really shady so I won’t pay them until this is
fixed and publicized.

The rest fall into 2 categories: sites that I would pay for but that are
asking too much (any site asking for as much or more than NY Times is
delusional) and sites that are just not worth any amount of money. For the
former I sometimes feel like I am missing out on content when I hit their
paywall, for the latter I just move on without feeling like I missed out on
anything other than the few seconds it took to click back.

